
Ask HN: How does your company handle scheduling jobs? - areichert
Is there a &quot;run-at-datetime&quot; library&#x2F;framework out there that works well in production? At my last company we hacked together an event queue + cron process to replicate the functionality, but I&#x27;m curious how others have handled scheduling jobs like this.
======
rogerkirkness
We're on Google Cloud Platform, so we use Google Cloud Scheduler for this.
It's nice because it's for distributed systems, so it will pick the least busy
instance for new work.

------
sarcasmatwork
Jenkins? [https://www.jenkins.io](https://www.jenkins.io) ???

